# oil rigs



## Troberts14 (Jul 7, 2013)

Are there any oil rigs around pensacola that would be reachable with a yak.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

No.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*lol*

lol


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Gonna have to go to Mississippi or La for that. Ice been wanting to try it myself.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ardiemus said:


> Gonna have to go to Mississippi or La for that. Ice been wanting to try it myself.


Or Alabama. Theres penty of the Al coast to the west. I've fished them a few times and have done well


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Alabama, Texas or Louisiana. You'd need a mother ship in Mississippi.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Going to Louisiana this Friday and the weekend...... Is this really worth devoting a day too? Or should I stick with inshore


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

If you try it, be VERY VERY careful! Don't do it in a yak that's not a bright color (ex: yellow or orange). Also, I'd recommend rigging up a flag that will be visible in 1-3ft seas. Don't go alone and WEAR YOUR PFD!!!

Good luck man!
Alex


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

rfh21 said:


> You'd need a mother ship


Second that option. :thumbsup:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Troberts14 said:


> Are there any oil rigs around pensacola that would be reachable with a yak.


yeah but you sure will be paddling a while to get to them:thumbup:

but seriously like everyone else said....go west and they are alot closer


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

There are no rigs east of a north-south line approximately on the AL-FL line.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

They are reachable from Ft Morgan or DI.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Lime Green kayak. Its obnoxiously annoying bright. I still need a flag but I want to get something flourescent green or yellow. I might try it. Still don't know what to do when I get out there.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I have a Lime Green kayak. Its obnoxiously annoying bright. I still need a flag but I want to get something flourescent green or yellow. I might try it. Still don't know what to do when I get out there.


first thing i'd do once i got out there is take a break! fishing wise i have no clue...


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

There are several guys over on MBKFA that do BTB to the rigs from Dauphin Island and just east of Ft. Morgan. Some are as little as 2 miles out.


----------

